# Hello from GA



## Smelly_Cat (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, Just getting into G scale. I have recently scored some LGB and Aristocraft trains off Craigslist and Have it running on a ping pong table. I can't wait to learn more about setting this up out side. Already had a derailment and busted up a car. .. Aggggh Noooooo. At least the engine did no fall off. 
SC


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome! 

Perhaps the floor would be safer?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Howdy Cat, and welcome aboard!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I'd put the train on the floor and forget the table. Much safer. later RJD


----------



## Rons G Rrails (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome,

I too am new here. And I too have dropped rolling stock from a table top. It leaves a bit of a pit in ones stomach.

Ron


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well SC. Stuff happens. Did you have FUN is what everyone wants to know...? 

That pitt in the stomach feeling.. 
Is that the same feeling one gets after seeing a fresh painted train container hit the dirt, knocked by the wind...? 

Yep ..welcome aboard, get your ticket punched and start having fun with your toys.. 

Dirk


----------



## Smelly_Cat (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks folks. this is what I got to work with. I thought me lgb stuff was coooll . then I got these Aristoraft cars.. Wow such detail.[code[ I have pic but cant figure out how to post. SC


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome. I've got an elevated RR. I know what it's like to have something fall off. Of course the first (and only) time a loco fell off was with a visitor (RJ) and his friend who dropped by for a visit. Slightly embarrassing as I pick up my RS3 from the dirt about 45 inches below the track. It didn't end there, RJ's buddy is a Federal track inspector. He promptly shut down the Old S 'n M (Salt and Mangrove) RR for the investigation into the accident! UGH... 

OK, I slightly exaggerated on the shutdown but he is an inspector!







Things running smoother now, they had some very helpful improvements for that particular turn-out and no more falls!

You're in for a fun railroading time! 

russ


----------



## Smelly_Cat (Oct 21, 2013)

Ya i'm having fun, another plus, I can neglect other chores and work on trains. I have this blue Baltimore Ohio coal/water car that follows the engine, it has a sound board in it. it also had a wasp nest, dirt, and some spiders. It must have sat out side along time. Its missing 3 wheel sets. After cleaning it out and adding a 9 volt. A bell sound came out. Wow! it worked. When the volume is full up, it distorts the bell and makes my dogs howl and annoys my kids. A 2nd plus! 

Question, What other noises, aside from the bell should it make? It looks like it has a magnet on a axle with some wires to it, Plus the missing wheels have wires that draw track power. It might have another pickup that is triggered by a magnet in the middle of the track, or it could be just for looks on the under side of car. SC


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The magnet on the wheel is most likely for simulating the chuff in a steam engine. There should be a reed sensor that triggers the sound from the magnet turning on the axle.


----------



## Smelly_Cat (Oct 21, 2013)

Thx Dan. im digging making this work. the dude who i got the sound car from said that his house was broke into and they stole his guns and the engine to this set. Bums me out cause it is blue baltimore ohio set SC


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

WELCOME TO THE SITE!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Smelly-Cat, 
What part of Georgia are you located? The Georgia Garden Railway Society is a good group of folks to get to know. We have meetings at member's homes, usually April-October. There are a few members that do work on other's locos, etc.(for a small fee) and there a plenty that will just offer help. We are setting up an operating layout at the North Atlanta Trade Center for a model train show November 23-24. This might work for you if in the Metro Atlanta area. Google 'ggrs' for our web page with more info.


----------



## mark01 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Guys me Mark.I'm new participant on this forum.The community is really excellent for discussing concepts and recommendations. Have a excellent day.Thanks!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Smelly-Cat:

Be interested also to know what part of GA you are in. I'm North east of Atlanta. Later RJD


----------



## Smelly_Cat (Oct 21, 2013)

Im in ringgold near Chattanooga. Sc


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'd say TN and not SC







There are a few of the club members that Ted mentioned close to you. May want to get with the GGRS as they can give you lot of help and they are close. Later RJD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

SC ...fer....SmellyCat.. 

Not the state next to N.C.


----------



## mark01 (Oct 28, 2013)

Posted By mark01 on 28 Oct 2013 03:14 AM 
Hey Guys me Mark.I'm new participant on this forum.The community is really excellent for discussing concepts and recommendations. Have a excellent day.Thanks!!



http://www.wecleardrains.com.au/


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I am located in Cleveland, TN. Not that far from you.


----------

